# Best Yardwork Boots/Shoes



## CDR (Apr 19, 2021)

What's everyone's thoughts on best yard boots or shoes? My junk shoes are shot and I'm looking for something new beyond just gym shoes. 
Looking for something new that is waterproof, light and breathable and comfy.

I like the Mucks but struggle to find some that won't be too hot in summer when it's 100 out.

Anyone have the Kujo's…..I've seen mixed reviews on them about comfort.

Thanks!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

You are going to have to compromise between waterproof and breathable as they can't really coexist. I personally was on the same mission as you to look for a great comfortable yard shoe and I have found that the New Balance Fresh Foam Hierro are hands down the best thing I have ever used in the lawn. They are like walking on clouds but yet supportive at the same time. I have the V5 version as they just released the V6's. I also have them in Gore-Tex for wet or cold days out in the lawn. They usually release them in the Fall though.

To me the Kujo's seem over priced for what they are and workboots would do a good job too but are not as easy to get on and off as some trail shoes are.


----------



## Mdjamesd (Sep 5, 2019)

I do most of my yard work in flip flops. When I'm spraying, I'll use old tennis shoes. Take a look at Keen.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

I too typically do light duty in flip flops. Probably not the smartest.

I spray in XtraTuf boots


----------



## johnklein25 (Apr 22, 2021)

I have a pretty severe slope in my FY so I wear keen hiking boots when I mow and lace em' up tight. Sometimes old tennis shoes if I'm spreading granules or using a hose end for liquid fert. Back to hiking boots when spraying weed killer.

If I had a nice flat lawn, your size, I'd probably go with a Keen Men's Flint II (Soft Toe). I'm a big fan of Keen's and my first pair lasted about 5 years. I also wear Keen Sandals.

I'm not at all into fashion, but Keens also look OK so if you need to go somewhere with your better half you may not have to change out of your shoes....


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Is there really such a thing as breathable AND waterproof shoe? I know footwear makers will make the claim, but is there such a unicorn?

I use old sneakers that still have a bit of life in them for the mowing. But last year, I bought these slip-on waterproof boots that are quick n' easy to get in and out of when I need to do some spraying or mowing in wet grass.


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

I weirdly really like some $20 boots I got from Walmart. They are not at all breathable, but they have a kind of velvet liner that isn't hot and absorbs a lot of sweat. The back seam just busted out after years and I'm off to get another pair--they're still there.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

I use keen newport sandals https://www.keenfootwear.com/p/M-NE...PORT_color=1001870&cgid=mens_footwear_sandals. Easy on/off and they dry pretty quick when they get wet.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

I'm rocking these ankle boots and I'm not looking back 

They are pricey but I love I can use them for everything and they look pretty cool :thumbup:

https://www.xtratuf.com/collections/men-collection-ankle-deck-boots/products/mens-wheelhouse-6-in-ankle-deck-boot-brown


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I just wear sneakers for mowing and wear a pair of Kamik rubber boots for spraying and doing muddy stuff in the garden.

Here are my spraying boots:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003FYMYGQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## CDR (Apr 19, 2021)

Those xtratuff ones are nice. I've looked at those before for different boots but ended up with heavy duty hunting boots from cabelas.

Wife has randomly taken it on herself and ordered the Kujo shoes so we'll see how they are….


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

CDR said:


> Those xtratuff ones are nice. I've looked at those before for different boots but ended up with heavy duty hunting boots from cabelas.
> 
> Wife has randomly taken it on herself and ordered the Kujo shoes so we'll see how they are….


The Xtratuff are super comfy and easy to put on. So far they do great on hot weather too.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

CDR said:


> Those xtratuff ones are nice. I've looked at those before for different boots but ended up with heavy duty hunting boots from cabelas.
> 
> Wife has randomly taken it on herself and ordered the Kujo shoes so we'll see how they are….


The Xtratuff are super comfy and easy to put on. So far they do great on hot weather too.

Now my wife wants them too.


----------



## Hawkeye_311 (Mar 8, 2021)

Last year's Nike's make this year's lawn shoes.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Hawkeye_311 said:


> Last year's Nike's make this year's lawn shoes.


I used to do that but did not like water in my shoes when walking on wet areas


----------



## Wabos42 (May 22, 2020)

My Footjoy's last 2-3 years for golf, then 2-3 years for yardwork. Mostly waterproof and very comfortable. Unending supply <g>.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

I wear an old pair of hiking boots. My feet need the support.


----------



## ag_fishing (Feb 3, 2021)

I use crocs for mowing, rubber boots for when I'm spraying, and regular boots for when I pull out the weedeater


----------



## CDR (Apr 19, 2021)

As an update for those interested.

Wife bought me the Kujos and after the first time my feet felt a bit sore but probably due to the actual support they offered which I was not use to.
Used them a few more times since and wow, they are comfy and my feet feet Amazing during and after. The planter fascia is not flaring up like it did with the old beat up shoes.

I really like them and they offer great traction as well. Waterproof front and mesh sides allow for breathability and my feet do not sweat.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Sperry driving Mocs are a go-to for me when I'm working in the lawn.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

I highly recommend to take a look at the Xtratuf ankle boots or deck shoes. First time using them this year and I wish I knew about them before. They are tough and comfy.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

LawnSolo said:


> I highly recommend to take a look at the Xtratuf ankle boots or deck shoes. First time using them this year and I wish I knew about them before. They are tough and comfy.


I bought some for fishing, but the ankle boo looks perfect for yard work. And they can be rinsed off too!


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

FATC1TY said:


> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> > I highly recommend to take a look at the Xtratuf ankle boots or deck shoes. First time using them this year and I wish I knew about them before. They are tough and comfy.
> ...


And also I thought they will get hot in the summer but so far they are great.


----------



## DurtEsanch (Jan 23, 2021)

Took some advice from The Doc and got a $9.99 pair of running shoes from Walmart. Excellent yard work shoes and when they wear out, throw them out.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

I wear salomans usually.

I bought some cheap 10 dollar rain boots that I use for when I sprayl Urea turns shoes white. Plus you don't want herbicides on your shoes.


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

I have considered getting some Astral loyak shoes for yard work. They have drains in them, and I could hose them off at the end of each day, and I like how they look. But, I don't like the price, which is why I haven't bought them yet.

https://www.astraldesigns.com/shop/footwear/mens/loyak-ac-ms


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Deltahedge said:


> I have considered getting some Astral loyak shoes for yard work. They have drains in them, and I could hose them off at the end of each day, and I like how they look. But, I don't like the price, which is why I haven't bought them yet.
> 
> https://www.astraldesigns.com/shop/footwear/mens/loyak-ac-ms


You likely cost me $110(+) bucks


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Tmank87 said:


> Deltahedge said:
> 
> 
> > I have considered getting some Astral loyak shoes for yard work. They have drains in them, and I could hose them off at the end of each day, and I like how they look. But, I don't like the price, which is why I haven't bought them yet.
> ...


I wear cheap Hiitave shoes that I get from Amazon. They work good for around $25-30.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Spammage said:


> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> > Deltahedge said:
> ...


These are pretty slick too, perhaps you saved me $70 :lol:


----------



## gasdoc (Jul 24, 2019)

Anybody know what boots lawntips from YouTube has? They have a zipper on them that looks really slick


----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

Always used old gym shoes, but thinking hiking shoes may be the way to go. Durable, meant for walking, semi waterproof, light protection from sticks, rocks, etc.


----------



## Lawndry List (Jun 30, 2020)

gasdoc said:


> Anybody know what boots lawntips from YouTube has? They have a zipper on them that looks really slick


RT I do like those


----------



## ALPHA (Aug 25, 2021)

I use custom boots from JK Boots out of Spokane. Some of the better money spent IMO. They're more applicable for those doing forestry and that's what mine are used for. They're built to order after taking measurements of your feet.


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

I typically use retired spikeless golf shoes. Hard to beat Sketchers for comfort…


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Hawkeye_311 said:


> Last year's Nike's Keen's make this year's lawn shoes.


Same here - with the above correction.


----------

